# Trapdoor...



## matija (Feb 10, 2006)

hi,

i got this trapdoor spider... it is about 5cm LS... i don't have latin name for it... anyone know what this could be?
















thanks
Matija


----------



## Steffen (Feb 10, 2006)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=57931

Looks alot like this, don't you think?   ...just a few post below this one.


----------



## PERIKIN (Feb 10, 2006)

*.....*

may be unmidia aedificatorium?they are common in europe


----------



## matija (Feb 10, 2006)

PERIKIN said:
			
		

> may be unmidia aedificatorium?they are common in europe


googled... can't find anything...

but looks like Sphodros niger...


----------



## WithCerberus (Feb 10, 2006)

not sphodros niger. Legs too long and chelicerea to small. Very stunning spider though.
peace,

Bobby


----------



## Scolopendra55 (Feb 10, 2006)

Great lookin whatever it is!


----------



## JesseD (Feb 11, 2006)

Well all I know is that it is the same species as mine.


----------



## WithCerberus (Feb 11, 2006)

It is so hard to tell with trapdoors. There are many that all look very similar (stout, shiny, and dark) all over the world. Just comparing pictures will not get you very close to a knowing the species with this one unfortunately. Did you collect it orbuy it from a dealer? Finding out where it is from is would be a good start to learning its species name. that really is a great looking spider. Could you post any more pics if it hasn't already burrowed in?
peace,
bobby


----------



## matija (Feb 12, 2006)

it has allready burrowed... but not in a "tunnel" ..more like a small chamber...


"""not sphodros niger. Legs too long and chelicerea to small. """

yea... i thought it has a little small fangs but... the color is simmilar.... 

i've bought it from a friend.. he doesn't know the name or from where it is... 



this spider is not aggressive at all...like other trapdoors i've seen...


----------



## Stardust (Feb 12, 2006)

Neat looking trapdoor ! like the shine on it...:clap:


----------



## PERIKIN (Feb 12, 2006)

*....*

look at this,this one has brown colour but i have seen them in black.

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/showthread.php?t=44384


----------



## matija (Feb 15, 2006)

well...they all look allmost the same to me..


----------

